# MappingException:Could not determine type for: java.util.Set



## jago (21. Apr 2008)

MappingException:Could not determine type for: java.util.Set

tritt uebrigens nur fuer Set<Integer>, Set<String> aber nicht fuer Set<Gallery> auf.

Der Unterschied ist vielleicht, das Gallery von mir definiert wurde, einen leeren Konstruktor implementiert und das Interface Serializeable.

Wie benutzt man in seinen Entities Dinge wie Set<Integer>, Set<String>??? Oder gibt es da andere Wege eine Liste mit Integers oder Sets zu speichern?

Danke,
jago


----------



## byte (21. Apr 2008)

Hätte jetzt getippt, dass Gallery ein Interface ist. Dann musst Du den konkreten Typ angeben mit targetEntity=DieKlasse.class


----------



## Guest (22. Apr 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätte jetzt getippt, dass Gallery ein Interface ist. Dann musst Du den konkreten Typ angeben mit targetEntity=DieKlasse.class



da hast du mich missverstanden. Bei Gallery klappt es aber bei Set<String> oder Set<Integer> bekomme ich Exceptions!


----------



## byte (22. Apr 2008)

Achso. Das kann ja auch nicht gehn. Du musst die Werte in eine Klasse auslagern und diese als eigene Entität mappen. Dann kannst Du die beiden Entitäten in Beziehung setzen.


----------



## GilbertGrape (2. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann ich mich hier mal einklinken.
ich kriege nämlich genau die gleiche Exception, allerdings bei einem eigenen Typ, der auch gemapped wird.
Was kann das noch bedeuten?


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2008)

Implementier mal Serializable in deinem eigenen Typ.


----------

